# HELP!! It won't open its eyes!



## knitcritter (Nov 14, 2010)

My red eared slider won't open his eyes!! He has been closing his eyes for nearly 3 days now, he feebly moves about in his container and keeps them closed :blink: i have tried to wake him up but there was no use!! PLEASE help!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

have you not taken him to a vet?


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

You *need* to take him to a vet. If not done so already.

Preffably one with experience with turtles. Hope he's better soon.


----------



## mommykel (May 11, 2011)

have you tryed putting eye drops in it's eyes? as i had this happen to mine before you need to put it in fresh water while you put the eye drops in ,its called repti turtle eye drops and you can buy this from reptiles stores. it has more then likely got stuff in its eyes and need a little help moving it


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

get him to a vet this is most prob down to diet what are you feeding him? the vet will give him a injection and some eye drops.


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

Take him to the vet as soon as you can... ring the 24 hour emergency vet......

Vetfone - home 24-hour UK national telephone helpline and online 'ask the expert', for pet owners

your turtle needs seeing to as soon as possible.


----------



## ragapan (Jul 9, 2011)

i think its your temp i sell tortoises and this happens with a change of substrate at times crank up the temp i say


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hypervitaminosis A can be a possible cause

Vitamin A deficiency is especially common in herbivorous reptiles, particularly in chelonian species such as the red-eared slider. The eye lids will swell to a point making it impossible for the animal to open its eyes again. Vitamin A has several vital roles to play in the maintanence of health and a severe enough deficiency can prove fatal if not treated.

Hypovitaminosis A in Reptiles: With Proper Nutrition You Can Prevent It

I would very highly recommend a diognosis from a vet to work out specificly what the problem and the cause is, an animal not opening their eyes for 3 days is certainly not normal and warrents concern.

Edit: Just noticed the date this was posted, how is the turtle now?


----------

